

9th circuit upholds denial of preliminary injunction against dish's hopper - DannyBee
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/07/victory-fair-use-and-consumer-choice-ninth-circuit-rejects-networks-appeal-fox-v

======
DannyBee
To be clear, the EFF story doesn't mention this, but what was appealed was
_only_ the denial of a preliminary injunction against Dish. (We'll see if they
change the title, I changed it from the page title to remove the
editorialization by EFF that lost some of the real meaning)

While the decision is quite good, it used a different standard of review than
will be used if this case goes to trial and is then appealed again by Fox.

So, it's not the end by a longshot, but, is very good so far.

